# NEW GREAT GAME



## Luisyau (Jul 15, 2013)

Kingdom Of Zombies : Plant Farm Fight ! - Tired of the zombies being the bad guys? Well not anymore. Become Doctor Evil and grow super zombies in your farm, send them out to battle, and loot gold across the land. It's zombie payback time !!

NEW FUNNY GAME ! AVAILABLE OCTOBER 31st 2013 ON GOOGLE PLAY AND AMAZON APP STORE




























STORY Doctor Evil is the zombie farming master and has only one thing on his mind - GOLD! He travels with his zombie army across the land in search of villages to loot. One day he comes across a mysterious island filled with Knights, talking pandas, witches, and a mysterious demon. And this is where our story begins. Become the Doctor, grow your army, plunder towns and villages, and get to the bottom of the islands mysterious past.






MAYBE YOU SHOULD OPEN BY YOURSELF , SO SORRY!

FEATURES

★ Farm a zombie army and fight the humans for gold! 
★ Play through the story, visit islands, see animal and human characters, and unveil the mystery! 
★ Control your zombie upgrades and powers to battle harder! - Lots of levels to play through and enemies to defeat! 
★ Great art work, creepy music, and loveable characters!

JOIN IN THE OCTOBER 31st !!!


----------

